# Maca Root & Breastfeeding?



## sharkysmom (Aug 27, 2009)

Does anyone know if you can take Maca root while bf? I was searching the forums for natural libido enhancers and came across Maca but can't find info in regards to bf.
If you can't take it any other natural bf friendly libido enhancers?
Thanks!!


----------



## mpvelaz (Apr 22, 2007)

I believe it is safe to use while bf, but it is also used to help get fertility back while bf, so be careful.


----------



## sharkysmom (Aug 27, 2009)

Thanks i will be extra careful, the other thing I forgot to post was what kind of dosing? Anyone have experience using it while bf?


----------



## Peony (Nov 27, 2003)

While we consider Maca root an herb here, other countries consider it more of of a food/nutritional source. Like a sweet potato almost. I have no problems using it while bfing, I use it for fertility reasons, got pg with two children while using it! My dose I take is 1 tablespoon a day mixed in a smoothie. It has a nutty, earthy taste.


----------

